# The Witcher 3 will have 36 Endings



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2013)

> The Witcher 3 endings will not only be different, but there will be more of them. In an interview with Softpedia, Marek Ziemak, gameplay producer at CD Projekt RED, said that the number of possible endings has reached 36. ?We can just tell you that there are 36 different possible world states at the conclusion of The Witcher 3,? he said. ?These endings are preceded by 3 different epilogue sequences.?
> 
> 
> With that many Witcher 3 endings, they must be planning something unique. Other games have left players a bit disappointed by how little their choices actually affected what they saw in the end. The Witcher 3 endings will each be the consequence for choices players make throughout the entire game.
> ...



source:


----------



## Zaru (Apr 16, 2013)

Their ambitions for Witcher 3 are really enormous. I won't get my hopes up too high, I'll be satisfied if it is around the level of Witcher 1.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 16, 2013)

so basically fallout 3 level's of boasting. 36 different variations of slightly the same ending. Or 12 slightly different variations of 3 completely different endings.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2013)

We call this the "Mass Effect Syndrome."

But man, I wish there were a Witcher 3 thread somewhere around where this could have been posted...


----------



## DedValve (Apr 16, 2013)

And DBZ Tenkaichi series has over 100 characters.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 16, 2013)

It's going to follow a Fallout format. It's going to describe the state of the places you've been affected by your actions so it's only going to have 3 real endings which would be the epilogue.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2013)

Witcher 2 is too glitchy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 16, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Their ambitions for Witcher 3 are really enormous. I won't get my hopes up too high, I'll be satisfied if it is around the level of Witcher 1.


To be honest, they just might deliver. Isn't the game due late 2014 or 2015?

CD Project Red is one of the very few groups I trust.

However, I agree, it most likely be variations of a couple of endings, maybe a dozen. 

//HbS


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2013)

Meh, getting the different endings in Witcher 2 wasn't really worth it so I won't even bother with trying to get more than two or three endings in the Witcher 3.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 16, 2013)

I love CDProjektRED so I just hope that they are not biting more than they can chew.

Witcher 1 and 2 were both awesome, as long as everything that made those games good is still intact I call that a win.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 17, 2013)

Too early to judge anything, but in the worst case scenario failure due to enormous ambition is still preferable to failure due to lack of patience and concern for quality. 

Off Topic: I have this fantasy where these guys wake up one morning and decide to make an RPG based on Vampire: The Masquerade.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 17, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Too early to judge anything, but in the worst case scenario failure due to enormous ambition is still preferable to failure due to lack of patience and concern for quality.
> 
> Off Topic: I have this fantasy where these guys wake up one morning and decide to make an RPG based on Vampire: The Masquerade.



Well, nostalgia is ripe for the taking these days for better or worse.

There are a few obstacles there, though:


Who owns the license for publishing VTM games? Formerly Sierra, now Activision-Blizzard?
Pretty much everyone who was involved in the last project, Bloodlines, is now scattered across multiple other gaming companies filling various positions, not all of which are even developers anymore
Would a kickstarter featuring none of the people who originally worked in VTM get enough backers? Would it stay true to the originals in any sense? If not, what is the point? And even then, would it be good?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 17, 2013)

I sense some Bioware level bullshit.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2013)

Vino said:


> I sense some Bioware level bullshit.



I think CD Projekt Red is a bit better than red-blue-green endings.

We'll probably get some cyan, orange, pink, magenta, yellow, brown, grey, and some others, too.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 17, 2013)

You forgot maroon.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 18, 2013)

If it includes different decisions made from both the first and second game, that might open up a few more possibilities. Although 36 endings seems a little ''bloated'' but we'll see.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 18, 2013)

36 different endings= 4 slightly different endings mix and matched times 9
Just like witcher 2


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2013)

Who gives a fuck?  I just want one *good* ending.

Oh.  And I want to ditch Triss and go with the other chick.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 18, 2013)

Half of the endings are porn related.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 18, 2013)

A higher number of endings is plausible considering what the story focus is.

There's a war going on, lots of politics. Geralt will influence those events and thus create vastly different outcomes, as there is no good or bad ending per se (unless the Nilfgaardians are going to genocide the entire area) and they don't really intend to keep it open-ended for a 4th game. So the different outcomes of his personal story (Wild hunt, Yennefer) and the political story (War between kingdoms/empires) will probably create that many different noticeable end states.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 18, 2013)

While i loved Witcher 2, i was disappointed by the lack of free world gameplay.
I'm glad the 3rd part is taking parts from Skyrim.


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 18, 2013)

sooo... 35 slinky elf love interests and the red head?


----------

